# Oct. 23rd Canal Ride



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I never get to ride with my job and other stuff going on. I took off of work and going riding at Canal Oct. 23rd. There are supposed to be a bunch of other people going as well. Anyone else that wants to go, is welcome to tag along. I'm going by myself and just looking to ride with whoever is there. Here is the link to the other people that are planning on going. 

http://forum.highlifter.com/canal-road-m4360170.aspx


----------

